# Best position for nursing baby with high palate?



## NoraFlood (Dec 21, 2008)

cross-posted in Breastfeeding Challenges:

Anyone have a position that worked really well for them when nursing their high/bubble palate baby? This is a 10-week-old, so head control is still something of an issue. Thanks!


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

My son had a very high palate, and it was excruciating to nurse him at first. I found that the football hold was the easiest way to get enough of the areola into his mouth that it wasn't *quite* as painful, but really the only thing that you can do is to wait for him to grow a bit more. I hated when people would say that to me. It was just so painful and it seemed like I could do something more, but it suddenly happened one day that I realized it didn't hurt to nurse anymore and I finally was able to nurse comfortably.

Good luck mama, a high palate is a hard thing to deal with in the beginning.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Getting the nipple straight into the mouth (not pointed up to the top of the palate, as often naturally happens) has helped some Mamas.









Have you also checked for tongue-tie? I have seen bubble palate and tongue-tie go hand in hand for many babies.


----------



## NoraFlood (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie*
> 
> My son had a very high palate, and it was excruciating to nurse him at first. I found that the football hold was the easiest way to get enough of the areola into his mouth that it wasn't *quite* as painful, but really the only thing that you can do is to wait for him to grow a bit more. I hated when people would say that to me. It was just so painful and it seemed like I could do something more, but it suddenly happened one day that I realized it didn't hurt to nurse anymore and I finally was able to nurse comfortably.


How long did it take before nursing was comfortable? He is already a big boy at almost 15 pounds...I am just so surprised that nursing still hurts (although it is definitely better than it used to be!)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatioGardener*
> 
> Getting the nipple straight into the mouth (not pointed up to the top of the palate, as often naturally happens) has helped some Mamas.
> 
> ...


An ENT evaluated him and said no tongue tie...I am not sure whether she was looking for a posterior tie as well though, and didn't know enough at the time to ask her about it.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

I would say that it got better around 3-4 months for my DS. It felt like an eternity when we were in the middle of it, but when it finally did get better, nursing definitely became such a sweet thing. Hang in there mama, it is really his head that needs to get bigger, not necessarily his weight. My son was only 18 pounds at a year, so he was teeny for a very long time. It was his head and jaw that needed to get big enough to make his palate more compatible with my nipple. Oh, and he didn't have tongue tie either.


----------

